# Upcycling light fixture



## Katiexm (9 mo ago)

Bought a house with these weird light fixtures. I hate them but I can’t stand to throw them out because they work. Recommendations for paint or make over diy’s to upcycle these babies. They are the same colors- gray/blue wall paint helps to tone down the yellow. California desert ranch home.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Throw them up on Craigslist free stuff or Facebook Marketplace with a price of $0; I'll bet you get takers. Unless you want to keep them in your house for some reason.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

To me the top one is beyond ugly, but if you want to give them life, ya, a buy-and-sell or the local ReStore.


----------



## Southern Charms (9 mo ago)

What is ugly to one, is beautiful to another. Do you have any history on them? Very, very unusual glass. Art Deco or Nouveau? If you don't like them, try to sell them for the cost to replace them. I have tried painting colored glass in the past and wasn't happy with the outcome.


----------



## Carpet (Jan 1, 2018)

Those would need to go with a specific color theme that complements yellow (such as blue, purple, silver, or white/black marble). Just put them on Craigslist if it doesn't match your style.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@voickoad Since it isn't your thread, you can do as you wish. The others are directing their efforts to the OP, even though it was started back in April.


----------

